# Who Has an HD Junior or a Dayton Racer??



## carlitos60 (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm Just Wondering IF Someone Has an HD Junior or a Dayton Racer??
And Can Post Some Pics!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 3, 2017)

I wish...


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 3, 2017)

Do not own the bike (shared by Oldnut).., but just pics in the Davis thread....I am sure you seen it.....




Is this what you are thinkin????


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Do not own the bike (shared by Oldnut).., but just pics in the Davis thread....I am sure you seen it.....
> Is this what you are thinkin????




That's One of Them!!!
Thanks!


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 4, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> That's One of Them!!!
> Thanks!


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 4, 2017)

1899 Dayton Special. Check out the hubs.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 4, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> 1899 Dayton Special. Check out the hubs.
> 
> View attachment 703103





Scott ... I just know you have better fotos of the Hussey Hubs
on the _*''1899* _*Ball Hub Racer'' ....... c'mon, now !!





*


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 4, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> Scott ... I just know you have better fotos of the Hussey Hubs
> on the _*''1899* _*Ball Hub Racer'' ....... c'mon, now !!
> 
> View attachment 703195
> *


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow!
That is magnificent!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> View attachment 703051



Sweeeeettttt!!!
Like It!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> 1899 Dayton Special. Check out the hubs.
> 
> View attachment 703103




That's Me, Riding on Narcoossee Road, FL...
I'll Take It!!!
Thanks for the Post!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2017)

This was My Inspiration to Find a TOC Dayton Racer!!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> View attachment 703196
> 
> View attachment 703197
> 
> ...



That is straight up TOC porn there! Awesome machine. V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 5, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> View attachment 703779 View attachment 703780




Sweet Brother!!!
They are Coming Out!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 5, 2017)

sm2501's Dayton Is Way OVER the TOP!!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 5, 2017)

Those hubs are AWESOME! Never knew such hubs were made. Amazing!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 7, 2017)

So, They are for Sure: RARE Species!!!
*Anyone Else*;;;;;;;Dayton Special / Racers or HD Juniors Only!


There are a LOT of MotoBikes,,,,,,,,,,,I Guess They Were Lot Cheaper???


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 7, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Do not own the bike (shared by Oldnut).., but just pics in the Davis thread....I am sure you seen it.....
> View attachment 702654
> Is this what you are thinkin????



Yea that’s mine


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 8, 2017)

Oldnut said:


> Yea that’s mine



Thanks for sharing that museum quality machine. So unique. What’s the bottom bracket? And any story behind it when you got it? Like I said before..thanks for sharing the pics with the cabe.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> View attachment 703196
> 
> View attachment 703197
> 
> ...




Scott, THAT by far, is the *Koolest *bike I have ever laid these weary old eyes on!!!!!! Yum-a-roo!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 13, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Scott, THAT by far, is the *Koolest *bike I have ever laid these weary old eyes on!!!!!! Yum-a-roo!




It's a Shame That It Doesn't See the Sun!!!!
That is Why I Don't Want Pretty Bikes!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Some really lovely bicycles on here!
Nice to see them.


----------

